# S20's Max-OT Adventures



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Time for a new journal.  did some thinking and some resting over Thanksgiving break, and it's time to get back to what worked before I started trying too many wierd routines.  I know that Max-OT worked for me in the past, so I know it will work again, if I stay consistent to the plan.  I will be doing a 5 day typical Max-OT split:

M-quads/hams
Squats 3 sets
Leg Press 2 sets
SLDL 2 sets
Hamstring curls 2 sets

T-Chest/Abs
Incline bench press 3 sets
Flat bench press 2 sets
weighted dips 2 sets
cable crunches 2 sets
decline crunches 2 sets

W-Back/Traps
Weighted chinups 3 sets
t-bar rows 2 sets
cable rows 2 sets
deadlifts 2 sets
shrugs 2 sets

Th-Shoulders/Tris
DB Shoulder Press 3 sets
DB side laterals 2 sets
DB reverse flies 2 sets
Tri Pushdowns 2 sets
1 arm db tricep overhead ext 2 sets

F-Bis/Calves/Abs
barbell curls 2 sets
hammer curls 2 sets
seated calf raise 2 sets
45 degree calf press 2 sets
leg raises 2 sets
decline crunches 2 sets

Excited to get started today, and hopefully good things will come out of this!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool ...... but I don't see any pullups in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cool ...... but I don't see any pullups in here


You've discovered my dirty little secret.....bwahahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2005)

November 28


Quads/Hams

Squats
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 5

Leg Press
540 x 6
540 x 6

Hamstring Curls
160 x 6
160 x 5
160 x 5

DONE!

I love Max-OT workouts, short, sweet, and a killer!  I knew this was an intense leg workout, as I amost threw up twice during the squats, and had to go sit in a corner for like 10 minutes before I did the ham curls because I was so nauseous!  Good workout, lower back felt fine, taking out SLDLs and doing 3 sets of ham curls, probably the best thing I could have done, as my form on SLDLs just sucks, and it kills my low back infinitely more than my hams.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Almost threw up, then thats not intense enough!!! Just teasin ya my Friend!!! W/O definatly looks great, keep it up!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Almost threw up, then thats not intense enough!!! Just teasin ya my Friend!!! W/O definatly looks great, keep it up!!!


Thanks for stopping by!  Next week I'll have a bucket next to me with your name on it!  Definitely one of my most intense workouts ever, these leg workouts just sap the living life out of you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Tough short workouts are great!!   

Your first session looks good


----------

